# Ethanol Production Ebooks



## عثمان الراوي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*Ethanol Plant Development Handbook *
by *BBI International *




http://www.amazon.com/b?_encoding=U...sclub-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325 
http://rapidshare.com/files/83432986/Ethanol_Plant_Development_Handbook_2003.rar 




*Alcoholic Fuels (Chemical Industries) *
by Shelly 







http://rapidshare.com/files/12537097/af.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/83432986/Ethanol_Plant_Development_Handbook_2003.rar
: 




*Biofuels Engineering Process Technology *
by *Caye Drapcho, John Nghiem, Terry Walker *





http://www.filefactory.com/file/410304/n/0071487492_rar
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/151360502/0071487492.rar



*Biofuels for Transport: An International Perspective *
by *OECD Publishing *






http://ifile.it/ncak236/9264015124.zip




*Biofuels Refining and Performance *
by *Ahindra Nag *






http://rapidshare.com/files/95684864/NaBRP703.rar




*Biofuels (Advances in Biochemical Engineering and Biotechnology vol 108) *
by *Lisbeth, Ed. Olsson *




http://rapidshare.com/files/63569704/AdvBio108.rar 




*Synthetic Fuels Handbook (McGraw-Hill Handbooks) *
by *James Speight *






http://rapidshare.com/files/132755657/synth.rar











​


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على الكتب الرئعة


----------



## معاذ ابراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2008)

لا أعرف أنزل بالرابط كيف التنزيل


----------



## عثمان الراوي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

اضغط على الرابط تحت الكتاب واتبع الخطوات المتلاحقه


----------



## حسام ح (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد صلاحات (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخ عثمان على جهودك


----------



## مي نايف عبد الكريم (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااا لكم على هذه الكتب


----------



## revolutionneur (14 نوفمبر 2008)

:75:wahdikk


----------



## ياسرابوعمار (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الجهد


----------



## mohamedEngineer (16 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم إجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبود20 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

